# My horse will not move forward



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

What kind of training has she had? It is possible she just doesn't understand what you want if she is very green.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

My husbands mare Sassafras (Fras for short) is very lazy. he carries a quirt with him and just twirls it as his "tell" cue and will pop her with it as his "insist" cue. You don't have to have anything fancy like his quirts, a piece of leather or rope works just as good. Sometimes just kissing or squeezing the legs isn't enough. 
Look at your cues as the increase in pressure. Kiss to "ask", squeeze legs for "tell" and a pop on the butt to "insist". remove all pressure when the desired results are attained. 
In other words, don't continue to twirl your quirt once the horse moves off.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> What kind of training has she had? It is possible she just doesn't understand what you want if she is very green.


 I've been working with her. We don't know what kind of training she has had. I got her sight unseen. We do know that she once belonged to people who never had horses before and got her just because they wanted one. They let her push them around and get away with everything. If she would stop, they would get off. Which that doesn't help at all with retraining her. She is doing a bit better, but it just gets frustrating sometimes. :neutral::smile:


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Vidaloco said:


> My husbands mare Sassafras (Fras for short) is very lazy. he carries a quirt with him and just twirls it as his "tell" cue and will pop her with it as his "insist" cue. You don't have to have anything fancy like his quirts, a piece of leather or rope works just as good. Sometimes just kissing or squeezing the legs isn't enough.
> Look at your cues as the increase in pressure. Kiss to "ask", squeeze legs for "tell" and a pop on the butt to "insist". remove all pressure when the desired results are attained.
> In other words, don't continue to twirl your quirt once the horse moves off.


 I carry a crop with me when I ride. I ask her to move forward with a squeeze and a kiss or cluck a few times, if she still doesn't move I'll pop her on the butt. She'll then rocket off a few feet and I'll feel her starting to stop and I'll give a squeeze and a kiss again and she'll go a few more feet then she just hits the brakes and we ain't going anywhere. I love her to death but I would just love to be able to get to the point where we can make it more than half a lap around the arena before we stop. 
But I will try using the quirt. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

I say start on the ground, teach her to ground-drive and whatnot.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> I say start on the ground, teach her to ground-drive and whatnot.


 I just dug out my book on easy gaited horses. It has alot of good info for starting from the ground. I hope it helps.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

How is she lunging? Have you tried spurs?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Alright.

My new reining mare, Selena, does this exactly the same.

Ask, Tell, DEMAND. Key to training lazy horses, assuming it's not a bigger problem.

Ask lightly, just a little bit of heels. No response, ask a little ahrder. DO NOT WARN HER MORE THAN ONCE. If she doesn't respond, make her think she is chicken little and the sky is falling. I mean kick, swat your leg, swat her butt, etc. Obviously don't abuse her but just keep adding pressure until she moves forward. When she does, instantly relax and put the "cruise" on. Eventually she elarns it's just better to go than get yarded on.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> How is she lunging? Have you tried spurs?


 She's lazy to longe. She just doesn't want to work. She will try to do everything she can to not go. 
I do have spurs, but I have never tried them on her before. So far I have just used a crop to pop her on the neck or the bum.


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

Xhex428's my sis, so I know what's up with little Xhex.  I rode her once with spurs. She was a little easier to get to move forward with them, but her attitude was a bit ****y-er. Eventually she did stop and refuse to move forward, and I gave her a pretty solid poke with the spurs (I didn't wail into her with them, just gave a good nudge. My legs did not leave her sides) She pinned her ears and walked forward a few steps and stopped again. I went back to just useing the crop on that ride, as I didn't want to get into a ****ing match with her using the spurs. 

She moves forward just fine out on the trails, it's just in the arena she doesn't want to do any work. No matter if it's in the indoor or outdoor. Hope this clarifies this a little better


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you pop her, make it memorable. You need to startle her a bit. So, make it a big pop, that both stings and makes a lot of noise.
I would work in the round pen and get her forward and let her coast, then when SHE slows down, be on her like white on rice. You have to do something big enough to get a real change, and that might mean a mental change too.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> If you pop her, make it memorable. You need to startle her a bit. So, make it a big pop, that both stings and makes a lot of noise.
> I would work in the round pen and get her forward and let her coast, then when SHE slows down, be on her like white on rice. You have to do something big enough to get a real change, and that might mean a mental change too.


 I plan on working her in the roundpen this week. I am able to go out an extra day this week so we are definately going in the roundpen. 
I popped her a good one the other day that actually startled my sisters a horse a bit. Our arena makes a wonderful echoing WHACK! sound. :lol:


----------



## Thia (Sep 21, 2010)

We're not just lightly popping her. She's feeling it. The crop I gave my sister doesn't have the wide, flat popper on it. It's thinner, I guess you'd call it a whip. When you really get after her and pop her with it she will (not all the time, but like 90% of the time) squeal and kick out. She's such a mare!  I have no patience for horses like this so I won't ride her too often. I'd prolly end up beating the spots off her. lol (just joking) But Xhex428 is no pushover and spends the entire ride getting after Xhex. You can hear the crop crack Xhex when Xhex428 crack her.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Thia said:


> We're not just lightly popping her. She's feeling it. The crop I gave my sister doesn't have the wide, flat popper on it. It's thinner, I guess you'd call it a whip. When you really get after her and pop her with it she will (not all the time, but like 90% of the time) squeal and kick out. She's such a mare!  I have no patience for horses like this so I won't ride her too often. I'd prolly end up beating the spots off her. lol (just joking) But Xhex428 is no pushover and spends the entire ride getting after Xhex. You can hear the crop crack Xhex when Xhex428 crack her.


 Thank you my sis for clarifying on that. :lol:


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

Is the mare in question the one in your avatar, Xhex? What a gorgeous mare!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

My trainer alway told me to use the crop behind my leg, never anywhere in front of the girth as that would prevent forward movement. Also, in a clinic for gaited horses, Larry Whitesell said to use a leg aid just in front of the horse's rear leg as it was coming off the ground. That encourages them to step up under themselves for a more forward moving walk. Good luck - you'll have to be consistent in your use of the "demand" or you'll never completely earn her respect.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Snookeys said:


> Is the mare in question the one in your avatar, Xhex? What a gorgeous mare!


Thank you! Yes that is my stubborn mare. :lol:


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ladytrails said:


> My trainer alway told me to use the crop behind my leg, never anywhere in front of the girth as that would prevent forward movement. Also, in a clinic for gaited horses, Larry Whitesell said to use a leg aid just in front of the horse's rear leg as it was coming off the ground. That encourages them to step up under themselves for a more forward moving walk. Good luck - you'll have to be consistent in your use of the "demand" or you'll never completely earn her respect.


 I already use the crop behind my leg. Believe me, I have to give her a whack on the butt about 20 times a ride.


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

Key which is the ironic part, is get her feet moving, while your doing ground work, show her your in charge, keep your self straight tall, in a way that says hey im in charge not you!, I have a few horses that are just lazy, on the ground if they dont move there feet make them, i usually take the end of the lunglin and whip it towards there feet, kind of getting low per say, dont hit her with it just swirl it and aim towards it, then step in doing so she will move i promise, she doesnt like something like that, just make her move and move and move, any direction at all, then stop resume your ground work, if she doesnt do what you want, then repeat what i said about moving, horses dont like to move in all directions, after a while shes going to go OK i like what we were doing before and she will start listening

As for in the saddle i agree with above, show her the boss, i have a quirt on my saddle horn and ill flick it to remind them it there if they dont listen ill tap them, sometimes it takes more then just love and care to get a horse to listen, some need discpline, and im not saying abuse or anything like that its just a friendly firm reminder that you are in charge not her


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ayia said:


> Key which is the ironic part, is get her feet moving, while your doing ground work, show her your in charge, keep your self straight tall, in a way that says hey im in charge not you!, I have a few horses that are just lazy, on the ground if they dont move there feet make them, i usually take the end of the lunglin and whip it towards there feet, kind of getting low per say, dont hit her with it just swirl it and aim towards it, then step in doing so she will move i promise, she doesnt like something like that, just make her move and move and move, any direction at all, then stop resume your ground work, if she doesnt do what you want, then repeat what i said about moving, horses dont like to move in all directions, after a while shes going to go OK i like what we were doing before and she will start listening
> 
> As for in the saddle i agree with above, show her the boss, i have a quirt on my saddle horn and ill flick it to remind them it there if they dont listen ill tap them, sometimes it takes more then just love and care to get a horse to listen, some need discpline, and im not saying abuse or anything like that its just a friendly firm reminder that you are in charge not her


 Thank you for your advice!


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

Thia said:


> She moves forward just fine out on the trails, it's just in the arena she doesn't want to do any work. No matter if it's in the indoor or outdoor. Hope this clarifies this a little better


It does…and that, I think, is the problem, she knows what to do and will move out when it's what she wants to do, but would rather take a beating than perform when she doesn't. She bored and ring sour. There are several things you can do, a couple of options might be - 1) have a coming to Jesus with her, or, 2) shake things up when you ride in the arena. Option 1 would mean a real battle of wills and would probably end up in a fight, usually an all out rodeo - if you are not ready for that, don't even bother. Option 2 is make the arena a funner place to be - add poles, barrels, mirrors, balls, cones, etc. - anything to shake up the routine and make it more interesting for her. Don't use force, ask her to move out as you are doing now, then switch to annoying her…when she plants her feet, try buffing the hair off her back - step down in the stirrup and lean waaaaay over to one side and then to the other - back and forth - unbalance her enough where she has to take a step, ride with a squirt gun and wet her down, get a whistle and blow it, stuff a plastic bag in your pocket and wad/unwad it, blow up a balloon, etc.…anything to annoy her enough or untracked her enough to get her to move…and when she does move, stop whatever you were doing, give her an atta girl and calmly ride. You get the idea I think…at any rate…Good Luck! It's no fun when you get more exercise riding a horse than the horse gets!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Horse Poor said:


> It does…and that, I think, is the problem, she knows what to do and will move out when it's what she wants to do, but would rather take a beating than perform when she doesn't. She bored and ring sour. There are several things you can do, a couple of options might be - 1) have a coming to Jesus with her, or, 2) shake things up when you ride in the arena. Option 1 would mean a real battle of wills and would probably end up in a fight, usually an all out rodeo - if you are not ready for that, don't even bother. Option 2 is make the arena a funner place to be - add poles, barrels, mirrors, balls, cones, etc. - anything to shake up the routine and make it more interesting for her. Don't use force, ask her to move out as you are doing now, then switch to annoying her…when she plants her feet, try buffing the hair off her back - step down in the stirrup and lean waaaaay over to one side and then to the other - back and forth - unbalance her enough where she has to take a step, ride with a squirt gun and wet her down, get a whistle and blow it, stuff a plastic bag in your pocket and wad/unwad it, blow up a balloon, etc.…anything to annoy her enough or untracked her enough to get her to move…and when she does move, stop whatever you were doing, give her an atta girl and calmly ride. You get the idea I think…at any rate…Good Luck! It's no fun when you get more exercise riding a horse than the horse gets!


 Thank you for your advice! I am going to try some of those ideas! The last time I rode her was Sunday evening. We did some playing around with the poles and barrels. It was a ton of laughs. I actually got her to get into a canter when we were "running home" :lol: Then she hit the brakes and we were stuck for a minute before I got her going again. 
I am getting closer and closer to a real come to Jesus talk. We've had little ones, but I'm at the point to have that all out battle with her and see where it goes. But as of now you are spot on, I am getting more exercise than she is. I get off all red faced and sweaty while she has a happy spring in her step without a drop of sweat anywhere on her body. I love her so much, but man is she frustrating!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

If she's gaited maybe shes been ridden before with shoes on and her feet are tender. Have you checked her feet?
Just a thought. Its so hard when you don't have any info on a horse and you start riding it, I don't have any info on my boy and not sure what some of his cues or quirks might be.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

JennKzoo said:


> If she's gaited maybe shes been ridden before with shoes on and her feet are tender. Have you checked her feet?
> Just a thought. Its so hard when you don't have any info on a horse and you start riding it, I don't have any info on my boy and not sure what some of his cues or quirks might be.


 My farrier said her feet are really good and has no need of shoes. At first I didn't even know she was gaited. I was just like what the heck is she doing?! When I first got her and lunged her for the first time. :lol:
I got her sight unseen from a horse dealer. I had a crazy dangerous warmblood mare that I couldn't do a thing with. I couldn't even go in her stall without her freaking out. I had had enough, the owner of the barn I was at at the time knew the dealer that had Xhex. So he called him, we made a trade. He showed up at the barn, took Xhex off the trailer, said here she is good luck, loaded the warmblood up and left. Xhex didn't even have a name. Didn't even know how old she was till we had the vet come out. She looked at her teeth and told me she was 7. That was back in May. So I'm still learning all of Xhex's quirks. It can be tough getting a horse you know nothing about. I took a gamble, and it was a good one except for her "I'm not doing that mommy because I don't want to!" attitude.:lol:
Good luck with your boy!


----------



## JennKzoo (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks, same to you. I went riding with a friend this weekend and she just had the shoes removed from her gelding and he was tip toeing and slow, so I thought I'd just throw it out there.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

JennKzoo said:


> Thanks, same to you. I went riding with a friend this weekend and she just had the shoes removed from her gelding and he was tip toeing and slow, so I thought I'd just throw it out there.


 I appreciate any and all suggestions! Throw anything at me! :lol:


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

Also I recommend my Join Up technic i posted in a thread earlier. Let me get the link


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-thread-70482/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

xhex,
Another thing i have heard is that when a horse has "a purpose" to go somewhere, he will often go there with vigor. Like chasing cows and such. What if you played chase with somone, perhaps on the ground (you being mounted and them playing the chasee). Or even started some sort of polo, if she isn't too shy of things being swung around and over her.

I was looking at this website on the Canadian trainer, Jonathon Fields (spell?) and he said he had this horse named Quincy who was THE most difficult horse he had ever had and he thought he would never get anywhere with him. when in a brainstorm he started doing "charro" type stuff, riding iwth a long stick and doing manuevers, that Quincy just took off, as if HE thought it was HIS job. From then on when they had a job to do, Q was a partner, instead of a slave.

So, think about doig something like chasing a dog or a person or a person dragging a tarp or kicking a ball, or . . . But be so focussed on gettting to that destination quickly and get her invested in the chase.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaited horses can sometimes be really stubborn! She does not respect you as the boss yet. 

So, I have found that spurs or hard kicks do nothing with this type of horse. So couple of ways to approch this. 

1 - use two whips instead of one. The horse doesn't know which one to kick at. So, one tiny squeeze of the heels...then BIG POP with both at the same time. 

2 - tie a plastic bag on the end of your whip & again, one tiny squeeze of the heels...then BIG POP with the bag. (hold on tight with this one)

The key thing with both of these is very tiny warning before the POP, and do not keep kicking the horse to keep moving! The horse should keep in whatever gait you put her in & stay there. If she stops, make her back up for a long time!

3 - Ask her to go forward with a tiny squeeze & if she doesn't go, start spining her. Pull her around with one rein kicking the tar out of her on the other. She should soon decide that it is better to go forward!


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

AnitaAnne, if you pop with two crops at once, how do you have a hand left over for the reins? What if the horse decides to lunge forward or give a big buck? I think that sounds a bit risky.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> *Gaited horses can sometimes be really stubborn! She does not respect you as the boss yet. *
> 
> *So, I have found that spurs or hard kicks do nothing with this type of horse. So couple of ways to approch this. *
> 
> ...


I agree with everything EXCEPT what I bolded. This is really poor advice unless your goal is to have a horse that you can't ride and a trip to the hospital. Does anyone really believe that whipping a horse with a crop in each hand is a good idea? It sounds pretty stupid to me.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Xhex - Does your mare respect you on the ground? I remeber you mentioned something about her ground manners, but I'm not sure if you said they had gotten better or not. If a horse does not respect you on the ground then how do you expect it to respect you in the saddle?

I would do ALOT of ground work with her. Get her moving around on the ground first. She needs to be giving to pressure on the ground. Do lots and lots of excersizes to get her feet moving. Longing, backing, side passing, turns. She needs to be doing what you ask her on the ground or she'll never do what you ask from the saddle.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

First, how sure are you that she isn't in any pain? Have you had a vet out? A chiropractor? And her saddle, it is my understanding that gaited horses need a saddle that allows a lot of freedom in the shoulder, is it possible your saddle is restricting that? And does her bridle fit? Does the bit fit her mouth and is it a good bit for her?

Second, are you sure you aren't doing anything to send mixed signals? For example, if you bring your legs out wide to kick her, it blocks your hips, making your seat say "no" while your legs say "yes." Your ankles should not come out more than a few inches when giving a nudge. Is your contact soft and encouraging her to move forward? Or in the process of smacking her with your crop do you tighten the reins?

When you can for sure rule out a pain or rider issue and confirm it is a training issue, I would start at the ground. Just simple leading her around, set out on a brisk walk and use a whip on the flanks or the tail end of your lead rope to insist she step up. It's also VERY important to make sure you stop her before she stops herself. So if you can only ever get five strides of trot [or whatever it is for a gaited horse] then ask for three and stop and praise. 

Lastly, I would not follow AnitaAnne's advice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ayia said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/how-thread-70482/


 Thank you for the link! I will check it out as soon as I am done responding to everybodies suggestions!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> xhex,
> Another thing i have heard is that when a horse has "a purpose" to go somewhere, he will often go there with vigor. Like chasing cows and such. What if you played chase with somone, perhaps on the ground (you being mounted and them playing the chasee). Or even started some sort of polo, if she isn't too shy of things being swung around and over her.
> 
> I was looking at this website on the Canadian trainer, Jonathon Fields (spell?) and he said he had this horse named Quincy who was THE most difficult horse he had ever had and he thought he would never get anywhere with him. when in a brainstorm he started doing "charro" type stuff, riding iwth a long stick and doing manuevers, that Quincy just took off, as if HE thought it was HIS job. From then on when they had a job to do, Q was a partner, instead of a slave.
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion! I'll have to sit down and think out some fun things we can do.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Gaited horses can sometimes be really stubborn! She does not respect you as the boss yet.
> 
> So, I have found that spurs or hard kicks do nothing with this type of horse. So couple of ways to approch this.
> 
> ...


 Thank you for responding to my post, but with Xhex using two whips at the same time would not be the smartest thing to do. It would just end up with me in the hospital and her probably hurt.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> Xhex - Does your mare respect you on the ground? I remeber you mentioned something about her ground manners, but I'm not sure if you said they had gotten better or not. If a horse does not respect you on the ground then how do you expect it to respect you in the saddle?
> 
> I would do ALOT of ground work with her. Get her moving around on the ground first. She needs to be giving to pressure on the ground. Do lots and lots of excersizes to get her feet moving. Longing, backing, side passing, turns. She needs to be doing what you ask her on the ground or she'll never do what you ask from the saddle.


 Xhex can be a bit pushy on the ground. She used to be a real terror, dragging me around and just generally ignoring me. I did alot of work with her on the ground and do work on some groundwork everytime I go out to the barn. She is doing great now. Every once in awhile she will try to test me to see if I will let her push me around but I nip it in the bud as soon as she starts then we can get along with whatever we were doing.


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> First, how sure are you that she isn't in any pain? Have you had a vet out? A chiropractor? And her saddle, it is my understanding that gaited horses need a saddle that allows a lot of freedom in the shoulder, is it possible your saddle is restricting that? And does her bridle fit? Does the bit fit her mouth and is it a good bit for her?
> 
> Second, are you sure you aren't doing anything to send mixed signals? For example, if you bring your legs out wide to kick her, it blocks your hips, making your seat say "no" while your legs say "yes." Your ankles should not come out more than a few inches when giving a nudge. Is your contact soft and encouraging her to move forward? Or in the process of smacking her with your crop do you tighten the reins?
> 
> ...


The vet has been out, she is fine. 
I ride her in a Little S Hackamore, but she will also go in a snaffle and we have had made they are a good fit.
When I go out tonight I will check her saddle again to see if there are any problems that I might of missed. 
When I ride I don't bring my legs out really far and kick. I'll give her a firm squeeze about 2 or 3 times and when she doesn't go I'll reach back and pop her with the crop. I also always ride with my sister and have her watch me to see if I am doing anything wrong. If I am believe me my sister will tell me. :lol:
Thank you for your advice!!!!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

Xhex428 said:


> Thank you for the link! I will check it out as soon as I am done responding to everybodies suggestions!


 I just checked out this link. I am going to try this with Xhex tonight when I go to the barn!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> AnitaAnne, if you pop with two crops at once, how do you have a hand left over for the reins? What if the horse decides to lunge forward or give a big buck? I think that sounds a bit risky.


Um, I do not let go of the reins when i hold a whip...I ride direct rein, the rein & the whip are held in the hand. So instead of one hand with one rein & one whip & one hand with one rein, both hands have one rein & one whip. Really it is not hard at all. 

I have found that horses will kick out like a buck with one whip, but not two. 

I am not talking whipping the horse, just a POP behind the leg. The whip is held across the leg, and the action bends the whip across the leg & then pops them right behind where the heel indicates the action.

The plastic bag, yeah that can be a bit "exciting" but the double whip just tells them you mean business. It is just used a time or two to get the horse to understand the cue to go forward.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I agree with everything EXCEPT what I bolded. This is really poor advice unless your goal is to have a horse that you can't ride and a trip to the hospital. Does anyone really believe that whipping a horse with a crop in each hand is a good idea? It sounds pretty stupid to me.


 
Um, i did not say whipping...just a POP across my own leg...see my response to the other person. And yes, it is very good idea for capable rider to use. Very effective, not like someone repeatedly kicking a horse & then using spurs and still not getting the horse to understand...

It is just to wake the horse up & get them to understand the cue for forward. This is a little something I had to use on a very dominant horse that will buck & kick out when kicked or corrected. I used two whips maybe twice to get him to understand what I wanted. Once he understood, he would go forward with tiny touch of the heel. Now he is so forward it is amazing! I rarely even use my heels at all.

Of course, one should definatly not try these methods if they are afraid, my methods usually do reguire a fairly experienced, confident rider


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Update!*

I just got back from the barn. Xhex did AMAZING! 
I had my sister help me work with her in the roundpen last night. It took quite awhile before we got join up with her. And today when I went to ride, I had my sister hop on her first to see how she would do since my sister hasn't rode her for awhile. She did great. So I got on to see what she would do with me. She was an angel! She did everything I asked her to. I didn't have to use the crop once! :lol: 
I am so proud of my pony! :clap:


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Wonderful! I hope she keeps moving in that direction!


----------



## Xhex428 (Nov 8, 2010)

apachiedragon said:


> Wonderful! I hope she keeps moving in that direction!


 Me too! We'll see how she does today when I go out to ride her!


----------



## Ayia (Nov 14, 2010)

I am glad the join up techinic worked for yall  hope she keeps moving in the right direction keep us posted


----------

